# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  اطلاعات در مورد رشته بهیاری

## konkur100

سلام
کسی از شما دوستان میدونه که چطور میشه رفت تو رشته بهیاری ؟ آیا میشه از طریق این رشته به پرستاری رفت ؟ لطفا اطلاعات جامع بدین . تشکر

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## konkur100

هیچ کس کوچکترین اطلاعاتی نداره واقعا ؟!!!!!

----------


## konkur100

.....

----------

